# Elysium



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just watched it on sky store.

Well there's a few hours of my life I won't get back. What a load of garbage. 
I'm disappointed as films with Matt Damon are normally pretty good.

That is all.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Ever seen Team America?

MATT DAMON!!! :lol:


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

Initially I had high hopes for it but it just ground on me. They completely abused Sharlto Copleys SA accent throughout I'm assuming hoping for some cheap laughs, after a while it just became annoying.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> Ever seen Team America?
> 
> MATT DAMON!!! :lol:


Yea it was pretty awesome :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

it wasn't brilliant but i didn't think it was too bad, certainly not a waste of my time


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Ever seen Team America?
> ...


EVERYONE'S GOT AIDS!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


  Speak for yourself Lollypop!! 
As for Elysium? I like Black Muscat! (Google it philistines!)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Remember, there is no "I" in "Team America".


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Completely different, but Pain and Gain is a good movie!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> Completely different, but Pain and Gain is a good movie!


Very funny film both the leads are great esp the big fecker


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just watched captain phillips.

worth a watch guys!

fcukin savages those pirates!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Gravity is on the interwebs.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

mullum said:


> Gravity is on the interwebs.


Seen it aswell...

glad it was for free! Not worth paying for I would say...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought it was a great film. Perhaps not the most realistic plot, but Cuaron's directing was spectacular. The soundtrack in the first half was pretty impressive too.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Gravity is on the interwebs.
> ...


If it was worth paying for would you have gone back and paid for a copy?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


No! Of course not!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This was a good one :

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1230385/


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

load of crap watched it last night what a waste of time


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Which film ? Elysium ?

I have my own little "film seasons" where I watch films from a particular director, or actor, or country - sometimes just films of a certain genre or theme.
I'm having a bit of a Korean season at the moment. Last night I watched this :

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2625030/


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

mullum said:


> Which film ? Elysium ?
> 
> I have my own little "film seasons" where I watch films from a particular director, or actor, or country - sometimes just films of a certain genre or theme.
> I'm having a bit of a Korean season at the moment. Last night I watched this :
> ...


was it any good?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes it was.

Would YOU enjoy it ?
Well that's the million dollar question, isn't it.
Of course - it depends.

It's not another "Oldboy" (the original Korean trilogy, not the recent hollywood remake) - its not as real and gritty as that. It's a bit more slick, a thriller, with violence and some action. If you like crime thrillers, like Scorsese's "The Departed" - there's a good chance you'll like this. I'm not saying its THAT good, but it's along those lines.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

mullum said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Would YOU enjoy it ?
> Well that's the million dollar question, isn't it.
> ...


couldn't get a copy....so i watched the internship instead....very good if you like comedy.

I watched Jack Reacher, very good movie aswell.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> I watched Jack Reacher, very good movie aswell.


agreed


----------



## Stampers (Sep 16, 2009)

mullum said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Would YOU enjoy it ?
> Well that's the million dollar question, isn't it.
> ...


I'm glad you mentioned "Oldboy". That and "The Host" are two particular favourite films of mine.
Unfortunately the Americans decided to remake Oldboy and ruin it (I haven't seen it, but Samuel L Jackson is in it - therefore, ruined). They're attempting a remake of "The Host" too. Bastards.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a Korean film fan, I just happened upon those two a few years back and they're fantastically good, so much so I think I prefer subtitled films with actors I've never seen before. It allows you to make your own mind up as to how their emotions come across.

On a side-note, Pain & Gain is fantastic. Absolutely loved the absurdity of it.
Looking forward to "The Lego Movie" and "Godzilla". Hopefully they ignore the awful early noughties version, and base it more around a "Cloverfield" style of production. Again, another film I loved (yeah, it gets a bad rap, but f*** it).


----------

